# Help Please!!



## JIMMYPOP (Aug 18, 2007)

This started happening about a week ago. Do you know what it is? Please help me, I'm about 3.5 weeks into flowring. There are three different breeds. The short thick ones are sour deisel. The tall ones are long beach finestand OG Kush.


----------



## Roots Dog (Aug 18, 2007)

Uhmmm I really have never seen anything like this&#8230;. Maybe you have too much fertilizer in your water. That&#8217;s really the only thing I can think of.


----------



## JIMMYPOP (Aug 19, 2007)

I MisRead The Label On A Bottle Of Hardener About A Week Ago And Put It In . It Ran For 5 Days Before I Realized What I Did So Now Im Running Water And Dark Energy But I Think It Might Be A Nutriant Lock Out Does Antbody Know How To Repair That?


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Aug 19, 2007)

look like some serious nute burn to me.

I suggest flushing your plants really relaly good.


----------



## Growdude (Aug 19, 2007)

MrPuffAlot said:
			
		

> look like some serious nute burn to me.
> 
> I suggest flushing your plants really relaly good.


 
Agreed.

What kind of "hardener" are you talking about.


----------



## Geter-D1 (Aug 19, 2007)

you have a serious nute burn gone on there ... you need to flush them extremely good with plain water if you have and added the dark energy  flush them again , than add a little epsom salt to there water 1 tablespoon rep gallon , this will help the nutrient lock out , you can mist this mixture on your plants and will help even quicker ... no nutes untill they come back from this problem.....hope this helps


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Aug 19, 2007)

may i ask what temps are in your room? does look like nute burn but also could be number of other things could be a combination of nut burn and heat stress but i would have to say that MrPuffAlot,Growdude,Geter-D1 are all on the right track. good luck peace


----------



## JIMMYPOP (Aug 19, 2007)

humbolt countys own "gravity" flower hardener. temp is 76-78 when lights are on. thanks for the advice. the sour diesel are getting a little new growth but the new leaf tips are still browning.


----------



## JIMMYPOP (Aug 19, 2007)

are ther any signs to look for to know when they can take nutes again?


----------



## Geter-D1 (Aug 19, 2007)

it will probably take about 10 days to 2 weeks ,  make sure the new growth isnt burning on the tips , than give it a couple of days and start back at 1/4 strength to make sure they dont burn again , the last thing you want to do is put them threw another hard ship this soon ....good growing


----------



## JIMMYPOP (Aug 19, 2007)

much appreciated. any idea how bad this is going to damage my yield potential? if so how i might fix or make up for it?


----------



## Geter-D1 (Aug 19, 2007)

they should recoup pretty quick if no other damage is done , just be careful and make sure you dont , over fert them again , now , trying to push them along .......


----------



## JIMMYPOP (Aug 20, 2007)

I Was Told To Use Bio-cozyme As A Folair Is That A Good Idea?


----------



## Geter-D1 (Aug 20, 2007)

if there doing fine i dont think id use anything let them recoupe , when there healthy again then feed them .....that is what i would do


----------



## shadow1075 (Aug 26, 2007)

just water and maybe vitamin b1 and maybe a b1 light mist, but thhe dead leaves are dead they wont come back just so your not lookin for them to get better, look for overall but health, diesel normally finish in about 55-60 day so you have a ways to go


----------



## JIMMYPOP (Aug 26, 2007)

Ive Been Running Nutriboost For 4 Days And It Seems To Be Helping But How Can I Tell When To Start Running Nutes At 1/2 Strength? Thanks Shadow And Good Luck On Your Problem.


----------



## Geter-D1 (Aug 26, 2007)

them nutes are what got you in trouble , wait untill they recover fully be for you go to 1/2 strength , or better , theres probably still an abundance of nutes since your feeding them at 1/4 srenghth now, read the directions on the ferts for feeding schedules , this will keep you out of trouble most of the time , if you over fert by mistake flush , your girls will let you know when there under nurished the same as over nurished , sometimes too much , TLC , is worse than not enough since its harder to take away than give , keep this in mind , good growing JP


----------



## JIMMYPOP (Aug 28, 2007)

1/4 Nutes? Ive Only Been Running Water & Nutri Boost Did I Mess Up?


----------



## Mutt (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm going to move this over to the hydro section 
Don't want any confusion....tough time of year. indoor soil and hydro and outdoor harvest right around the corner....gets a little hectic. 
Thanks.


----------



## JIMMYPOP (Aug 31, 2007)

My Plants Are Starting To Get New Growth Should I Cut Off All Of The Dead Leaves?


----------

